# Engorged momma



## 15WildTurkey (Apr 13, 2015)

My girl kidded on Wednesday. She’s a first freshener. Single doeling. Momma is a Nubian x. She bagged up nicely. She’s still learning to stand for baby to nurse. I think she’s engorged and so is maybe tender. Baby has been nursing only one side as the other test gets too full and big. If I milk her down a bit then I’ve seen baby get on there for a few seconds. Baby has no interest in the bottle. She’s bouncy and active. So I’ve been freezing whatever I milk out. I dont want to steal from baby and I think I’m doing the right thing. Maggie’s udder has been FULL, tight and shiny the whole time. She didn’t seem to be able to lie down. Should I continue just milking her out a little bit a few times a day so baby can get on and momma let’s her as it’s not so uncomfortable for momma? Advice greatly appreciated


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

If she were my goat, I would go ahead and milk her out, or almost all the way out. The kid has already gotten that vital first day of colostrum and then some. Last year, I had a doe kid a single, and I had to start milking her on the second day after birth. I typically start milking a few days after birth, anyway, but I really needed to milk her, as she was so uncomfortable. The kid just could not keep up with her production. If you're planning to milk your doe and share with the kid, I recommend reading through this. Glimmercroft - Udder Development and Dam-Raising Kids 
Your doe and kid are gorgeous! I love the coloring on both of them!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You can milk her down to make her more comfortable as needed. Also put the kid on that side, as well.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If she only had one kid, then milk her.


----------



## 15WildTurkey (Apr 13, 2015)

Thanks so much guys. I just had to go again. I had to tie momma and tie her leg back but she’s so much more comfortable. 
thanks again for the affirmation. I needed it. Should I keep freezing what I’m getting now or can I start to use it for us (humans)


----------



## 15WildTurkey (Apr 13, 2015)

Caileigh Jane Smith said:


> If she were my goat, I would go ahead and milk her out, or almost all the way out. The kid has already gotten that vital first day of colostrum and then some. Last year, I had a doe kid a single, and I had to start milking her on the second day after birth. I typically start milking a few days after birth, anyway, but I really needed to milk her, as she was so uncomfortable. The kid just could not keep up with her production. If you're planning to milk your doe and share with the kid, I recommend reading through this. Glimmercroft - Udder Development and Dam-Raising Kids
> Your doe and kid are gorgeous! I love the coloring on both of them!


I think that’s what I’ll have to do. I just read it and I like that approach. I was so busy getting my emergency colostrum and bottles at the store in case of not enough milk!!! Little did I think!


----------



## 15WildTurkey (Apr 13, 2015)

Another question, if we are milking now and she needs wormed. What is the withdrawal for ivermectin 1.5cc sub-q


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

15WildTurkey said:


> I think that’s what I’ll have to do. I just read it and I like that approach. I was so busy getting my emergency colostrum and bottles at the store in case of not enough milk!!! Little did I think!


That approach made a lot of sense to me, too! Hope all goes well! Having too much milk is a great problem to have.  her milk is fine to drink, though you may still taste the colostrum. If you don't like the flavor, you can keep freezing it for soap or for future goat kids. Not sure about the milk withdrawal time for the injectable ivomec, since I have never used that kind before.


----------



## 15WildTurkey (Apr 13, 2015)

Caileigh Jane Smith said:


> That approach made a lot of sense to me, too! Hope all goes well! Having too much milk is a great problem to have.  her milk is fine to drink, though you may still taste the colostrum. If you don't like the flavor, you can keep freezing it for soap or for future goat kids. Not sure about the milk withdrawal time for the injectable ivomec, since I have never used that kind before.


I just restrained her and milked her out almost all the way. She instantly started munching hay and let Minnie nurse for a few minutes. I think the withdrawal is 9 days so I’ll drink this bucket and give her her shot. And then yes I’ll freeze it for soap. It would pain me to dump it.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Are you using the 1% injectable, or the 0.08% ivomec marketed for sheep? The sheep one has a milk withdraw time of of 9 days, according to this: Dewormer Chart for Goats
The 1% is used by a lot of people, but it's off label for goats, so I wasn't able to find a withdrawal time for that on a quick Google search.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

15WildTurkey said:


> I just restrained her and milked her out almost all the way. She instantly started munching hay and let Minnie nurse for a few minutes. I think the withdrawal is 9 days so I’ll drink this bucket and give her her shot. And then yes I’ll freeze it for soap. It would pain me to dump it.
> View attachment 206904


Nothing better than fresh milk! Is that your daughter? She looks like she's enjoying herself!


----------



## 15WildTurkey (Apr 13, 2015)

Yes that’s my kiddo. She loved it. Which is a good thing cos that’ll be your milk for the foreseeable future🤣. 
im using the 1% injectable for cattle.


----------



## 15WildTurkey (Apr 13, 2015)

I’m so confused sub Q or oral? Which do you do?


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

The few times I've every used ivermectin for my goats, I've used the oral paste for horses. So I don't know about dosing the injectable.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If you are doing it for internal parasites, I'd give it orally.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Oral is preferred by many as long as the goats not anemic. If anemic then should inject 1cc per 40 pounds sub q...boosters can be done oral.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Yes use the injectable version, give it orally, not subq


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yep


----------



## 15WildTurkey (Apr 13, 2015)

Great. Thanks peeps


----------

